# Six inch



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Not sure how to phrase this to avoid the 13 year olds jokes, But I’m wondering if any of you have encountered 6” rigid in the wild. I’ve always known about it but I’ve never seen it anywhere let alone had to work with it. 

Mostly interested in where the hell you’d need it. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Maybe underground utility work.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've used it before with 15KV and 25KV cable.

6" PVC is about as flexible as 2" rigid and weighs a bit more too.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Flyingsod said:


> Not sure how to phrase this to avoid the 13 year olds jokes, But I’m wondering if any of you have encountered 6” rigid in the wild. I’ve always known about it but I’ve never seen it anywhere let alone had to work with it.
> 
> Mostly interested in where the hell you’d need it. Thanks
> 
> ...



Did you forget about this thread?








Six inch RMC


Not sure how to phrase this to avoid the 13 year olds jokes, But I’m wondering if any of you have encountered 6” rigid in the wild. I’ve always known about it but I’ve never seen it anywhere let alone had to work with it. Mostly interested in where the hell you’d need it. Thanks Sent from my...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Government spec work. 

I still have a 5' pipewrench from my Uncle's shop used just for that.


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

Flyingsod said:


> Not sure how to phrase this to avoid the 13 year olds jokes, But I’m wondering if any of you have encountered 6” rigid in the wild. I’ve always known about it but I’ve never seen it anywhere let alone had to work with it.
> 
> Mostly interested in *where the hell you’d need it. *Thanks
> 
> ...


Probably government work .


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Installed some 6 and 8 inch rigid galvanized conduit when working at the South Texas Nuclear Project.

Short pieces between the switch gear and the cable tray in the EAB, electrical auxiliary building, which is where the control room is located.

Mostly 90's with short, 12 to 24 inch nipples, all prefabed off site.

An 8" 90 weighed upwards of 300 pounds if I remember correctly.

It took several guys and some block and tackle to get those pieces into position.

Not something I would want to install, day in day out.

I've seen 6" aluminum rigid being installed at a couple of gas fired power plants in the area.

Another electrical contractor had the conduit, we had the wire pulls.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

A few years ago we installed the underground primary conduit to a 500KVA transformer. Because of the distance, the POCO required 6" conduit. Originally they said we needed a steel 90 at the base of the pole, and 1 stick up the pole. Then they came back and said it needed to be rigid steel the whole way up to the weatherhead. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I did a 900HP 480V wood chipper once that had one 6" RGC feed from the utility transformer to the starter. Luckily I didn't have to change anything on that side. I ran 3x 4" from the starter to the peckerhead.


----------

